# Sharp aqous help



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Possibly looking to get one of these 70 or 80 inch so many model numbers what do you have how long have you had it? These seem like a good value just looking for owner insight. Currently using 73 inch Mitsubishi dlp fwiw, thanks in advance.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

They are quite nice, but I would consider a LaserVUE L75-A9 over an Aquos, which should cost about the same but the image quality of the LaserVUE will be far greater. It's often been called a Pioneer Kuro killer. If you are insistant on the Aquos, I wouldn't get anything less than a Quattron. 

Alternativly, unless you live in Denver. Panasonic Plasmas are a better value and better performer than LCD. The best 65" can be had for around $2500 or less.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If going Mitsubishi, I would go with the 82 inch model. There is no replacement for displacement and it is a great value. I also think it is awesome that Mitsubishi only charges $99 for replacement DLP Lamps.
Best,
JJ


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> If going Mitsubishi, I would go with the 82 inch model. There is no replacement for displacement and it is a great value. I also think it is awesome that Mitsubishi only charges $99 for replacement DLP Lamps.
> Best,
> JJ


LaserVUE models do not need lamp replacements. The light source is fixed solid state _LASER_. Image quality and detail are among the top five sets ever made.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys, laser view a little pricey for me. Want either LCD or plasma LCD seems like better option with the light in living room will have to go ceiling mount I'm looking to put my center channel up on speaker stand that I had from some bookshelf speakers, it's currently only about 12 inches off the floor pretty sure it would be a great improvement. Looking for 65 inch + models sharp quattron 70 inch was about $2300 seemed like good tv. A little worried about plasma tv's image retention wife gets distracted/doesn't pay enough attention next thing you know Netflix advertising on my tv would be just my luck. Waiting on the Value electronics shoot out also but would like to stay around $3000 or under. I know I won't get the best picture but pretty sure it will be at least as good as my dlp most likely better and I was always happy with that.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

I was just at costco and saw a number of Sharp 80" LCDs for well under $3,000 but I didn't have much time to spend so I merely walked by and looked at prices. So I am not sure if they were the Quattrons or not. I just wish Mitts could have gotten the high volume production numbers needed for lower costs on the LaserVUE, I am sure more and more people would have adopted them over LCD or Plasma. Quite a shame to see they are going to be no more in 2014.


----------

